# Nissan Altima 2000 - Distributor



## cent0909 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello - I need some help. I have a 2000 Nissan Altima GXE - it has 108,000 miles and I love it. However, recently it has not been well. I just tried to start my car this morning and it wouldn't start. After looking at it for awhile with a neighbor, we concluded that it was the distributor (he is more of a mechanic than myself). 

Has anyone also had this problem and How much should this cost? We could do it ourselves but I would like to know what is involved.

Please let me know?

-- Steven


----------

